

Should I apply to YC? - vagabond4life

<p><pre><code>  For the past year I have been quietly working on a  side project with some thoughts of turning it into a business. The idea is very derivative but I think I have just enough of a twist to make it work . Initially I just wanted to try to do it all alone . Solopreneur if you will. Its not that I am anti-social its just that whoever I would have liked to work with don&#x27;t live near me. I realize that Y-Combinator is not very pro-solopreneur but thats what I am right now. 

  Second reason I hesitate to apply is because I just don&#x27;t have any major successes to boast about. All the projects that I really liked working on and were proud of weren&#x27;t very successful at all in the companies that I worked for . Important to note that I only have big-co experience no startup experience. What will I say about the successes?
  
  The third reason is that I have a son and to most of my family a job at big co feels more secure than a startup. I don&#x27;t think so but its really hard to convince them. Personally my problem is this. I don&#x27;t have a lot of runway right now and with kids I do need a bigger runway. So that points to either trying to raise a lot of money to at least keep me </code></pre>
afloat for a year or to work at big-co and try to fund it from there.<p><pre><code>  BTW, I am 38 and a dad. What do you guys think should I give it a shot?</code></pre>
======
issa
Sounds like you should apply and then only worry about this if you get
accepted. Chances of getting accepted are slim--slimmer for a single-founder
company.

Applying won't take long and is a really helpful process in and of itself.
Good luck!

